# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αδυναμία ύπνου

## golto4

Καλησπέρα τον τελευταίο μήνα αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο. Συγκεκριμένα δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια τις ώρες που πρέπει. Λόγω μαθημάτων ξυπνάω στις 11 το πρωί, το βράδυ από τις 9 νιώθω πολύ κουρασμένος και ξαπλώνω νωρίς αλλά ότι ώρα και να ξαπλώσω ξυπνάω στις 2 το βράδυ με αποτέλεσμα να με παίρνει ο ύπνος μετά τις 7. Το θέμα αυτό με έχει επηρεάσει πάρα πολύ καθώς νιώθω χάλια όλη την ημέρα λόγω έλλειψης ύπνου και βασικότερα λόγω σωστού ύπνου. Έχετε περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο; Ξέρετε πως μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω;

----------


## vickie_victoria

Καλησπέρα έχω κι εγώ θέμα με τον ύπνο κοιμάμαι κατά τις 2 με 3 και μετά όσες ώρες και να κοιμηθώ δηλ 9 με 10 ώρες μετά είμαι όλη μέρα κουρασμένη δεν έχω ενέργεια και όρεξη για τίποτα. Νυστάζω και το βράδυ πέφτω να κοιμηθώ και δεν μπορώ κοιμάμαι πάλι αργα ενώ νιώθω ότι ζαλίζομαι από την έλλειψη ύπνου και το πρωί πάλι ξυπνάω με χάλια διάθεση και έλλειψη ενέργειας.

----------


## ioannis2

"Λόγω σωστού ύπνου". Επειδή κοιμάσαι νωρίς ξυπνάς και νωρίς δλδ μέσα στη νύχτα. Οι ωρες υπνου θα πρέπει να ταιριάζουν με το ημερήσιο σου πρόγραμμα. Θα χρειαστει μεταβατικό στάδιο ύπνου πχ να πιέσω τον εαυτό μου να πάω για ύπνο η ωρα 11 το βράδυ, πάση θυσία να σηκωθώ η ωρα 8 ή 9 το πρωί και να πιω καφε για ν' αντέξω κλπ.

----------


## Jaded Future

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ομοιοπαθόντες!
 
Είχα κι εγώ θέματα με τον ύπνο. Για την ακρίβεια δεν με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος, απλά στριφογυρνούσα στο κρεββάτι.. Μετά, κοιμόμουν άμεσα αλλά ξυπνούσα στο 4-5ωρο. Κάποιες φορείς ξυπνούσα και κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου.
Αρχικά ο γιατρός μου μου είπε να παίρνω μισό Tranxene 30-45' πριν κοιμηθώ. Βοήθησε πολύ, άρχισα να κοιμάμαι κανονικά.
Από εχθές όμως, μετά από επίσκεψη στο φαρμακείο που πηγαίνω, μου πρότειναν το παρακάτω φυτικό προϊόν:

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition...andha-benefits

Λίγα λόγια σχετικά με το φυτό αυτό (Ashwagandha):

"Ashwagandha is an incredibly healthy medicinal herb.

It’s classified as an "adaptogen," meaning that it can help your body manage stress.

Ashwagandha also provides all sorts of other benefits for your body and brain.

For example, it can lower blood sugar levels, reduce cortisol, boost brain function and help fight symptoms of anxiety and depression."

Το δοκίμασα χθες και κοιμήθηκα σαν πουλάκι και χωρίς Tranxene.
Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί αυτό, μιας και σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο κάτι φυτικό, παρά αγχολυτικά που είναι και εθιστικά.

Καλό κουράγιο σε όλους!

----------


## thlimenamatia

καλησπερα. πρωτη φορα γραφω στο φορουμ. εχω θεμα με τον υπνο εδω και 1,5 μηνες απο τοτε που χωρισα. δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω πολλες ωρες ουτε να συμπληρωσω ωρα συνεχομενη. τι προτεινετε; να πω πως ακομα ποναω και υποφερω απο τον χωρισμο. κλαιω σχεδον συνεχεια και μπροστα σε ολους και παντου. την σκεφτομαι συνεχεια. δεν μπορω να χαρω με τιποτα. δεν θα την ξεπερασω ποτε. ειναι ο ερωτας της ζωης μου. υπαρχει καμια συμβουλη πως μπορω να προχωρησω; αν γνωρισω αλλες νομιζετε θα ηταν καλο να ειμαι ξεκαθαρη απο την αρχη να τις πω αυτο; η καλυτερα οχι; νομιζω αν προσπαθησω να γνωρισω αλλες θα ηταν μια λυση να μην την σκεφτομαι τοσο πολυ αλλα δεν μπορω να φανταστω τον εαυτο μου με αλλη. 

Εστάλη από BL5000 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

